# Réseau Wifi visible sur le PC mais impossible de s'y connecter



## BillySAx (24 Décembre 2006)

Je m'excuse si ce message est semblable à un autre mais je n'ai toujours pas résolu mon problème, même en fouillant partout sur le forum.

J'ai un iMac 17" Core Duo.  J'ai activé l'airport intégré.  Lorsque j'essaie de me connecter  à Internet via wifi, sur le laptop HP de mon père (oui, oui je sais c'est un PC..) tout fonctionne.

Mais, lorsque j'ajoute une clé WEP, cela ne fonctionne plus.  Je clique sur connecter, je rentre le mot de passe... et après deux minutes, il revient à la liste des réseaux sans-fil disponibles.

Le fait est que je voudrais pouvoir écouter ma musique qui est dans mon iMac à partir du laptop, pour qu'on puisse écouter de la musique dans la maison, n'importe où.

Que faire?:mouais: 

Merci.

Joyeux Noël


----------



## ambrine (27 Décembre 2006)

Pourquoi vouloir une clé si cela fonctionne sans????


----------



## BillySAx (30 Décembre 2006)

Personellement cela ne me dérange pas, c'est mon père qui a peur d'attraper un virus, avec son PC.


----------



## Zyrol (31 Décembre 2006)

La cl&#233; ne sert que si tu as peur de tes voisins qui pourrait se connecter &#224; ton r&#233;seau (s'il sont &#224; port&#233;e).

Depuis internet, qu'il y ait une cl&#233; ou pas, les virus passent...


----------



## BillySAx (2 Janvier 2007)

Ouais, je sais mais c'est que mon père veut pas non plus que les voisins profitent de la connection Internet sans la payer.


----------



## Zyrol (2 Janvier 2007)

Ok.

Peux tu nous detailler les op&#233;rations que tu fais.
Depuis quel poste tu fais quoi ?
Comment ?

On va t'aider &#224; trouver la solution


----------



## mOOnSlide (2 Janvier 2007)

BillySAx a dit:


> Mais, lorsque j'ajoute une cl&#233; WEP, cela ne fonctionne plus.  Je clique sur connecter, je rentre le mot de passe... et apr&#232;s deux minutes, il revient &#224; la liste des r&#233;seaux sans-fil disponibles.



humpf.. j'ai le m&#234;me soucis... j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; cr&#233;er une liaison wifi entre le mac et le pc pour echanger fichiers, musique, ma connexion internet du mac etc.. mais des que je veux mettre une clef wep, &#231;a ne fonctionne p&#244;... le PC n'arrive pas &#224; se connecter au r&#233;seau ?
Bisarre ce truc


----------



## BillySAx (2 Janvier 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Ok.
> 
> Peux tu nous detailler les opérations que tu fais.
> Depuis quel poste tu fais quoi ?
> ...




Merci 

Alors voilà:

Je fais Pomme -> Préférences Systèmes -> Partage -> Internet -> "Partager votre connection depuis Ethernet Intégré aux ordinateurs via Airport -> Options Airport ->  Je sélectionne canal Automatique, je coche activer le chiffrement (via WEP) clé de 40 bits, et je rentre mon mot de passe à 5 caractères (j'avais mis sushi ,  si ça peut aider o Je vous attends, venez piratez!:rateau: ) )  et je clique sur OK ->  Démarrer

Il y a le petit icône de Airport avec la flèche vers le haut, dans la barre de menus en haut.

Et puis là, lorsque j'essaie de me connecter depuis le PC, je clique, je rentre le mot de passe, et clique sur OK... cela prend environ 2 minutes et après, je retombe sur la liste des réseaux sans fils disponibles à portée.  Par contre, je ne suis pas connecté.   

J'ai essayé assez souvent, à chaque fois c'est la même chose.  

Bonne année,


----------



## ambrine (3 Janvier 2007)

Si j'ai bien compris ton Mac est connecté à ton modem ADSL par ethernet? Et tu veux que ce soit ton Mac qui  face office de borne Wifi?


----------



## jeff62 (3 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, 

j'ai exactement le même problème : mon mac mini est connecté par ethernet sur ma neuf box et je souhaite partager ma connexion par airport. Si je partage en non-sécurisé, j'arrive a me connecter avec un portable sous windows. Par contre quand je sécurise la connexion par chiffrement WEP, le pc n'arrive pas à se connecter (il voit par contre le réseau, mais la connexion ne se fait pas).
Voici mes options sur le mac : partage web personnel coché ; au niveau du menu coupe-feu rubrique avancé, je décoche bloquer trafic UDP et je laisse les autres cochées. Sinon j'active airport et je partage de connexion.

Si quelqu'un peut résoudre mon problème

Merci d'avance


----------



## mOOnSlide (3 Janvier 2007)

Malheureusement, je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce soucis


----------



## Zyrol (4 Janvier 2007)

BillySAx a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Alors voilà:
> 
> ...



OK.

Alors à la place d'un mot de passe avec des lettres, tu vas mettre un mot de passe avec uniquement que des chiffres.

essayes ça.


----------



## BillySAx (6 Janvier 2007)

ambrine a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris ton Mac est connecté à ton modem ADSL par ethernet? Et tu veux que ce soit ton Mac qui  face office de borne Wifi?



Exactement.


Tyzol : Avec seulement des chiffres comme mot de passe, ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.   

Je ne sais pas quoi faire...


----------



## jeff62 (6 Janvier 2007)

Pareil, que ce soit des chiffres ou des lettres, ça ne connecte pas. J'également essayé de regarder du coté de l'hexadécimal mais ça n'a pas l'air bon. C'est un peu décevant, ne sachant pas de où ça vient : de windows ou du mac ?? 
En plus partager sa connexion sans protection ça craint un max ....

A+


----------



## ambrine (6 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

dans les options airport est-ce que le trafic UDP est coché?


----------



## BillySAx (7 Janvier 2007)

Je ne vois pas de case à cocher UDP dans les options airport.


----------



## ambrine (7 Janvier 2007)

pardon c'est dans partage/coupe feu/Avancé


----------



## BillySAx (10 Janvier 2007)

Il n'était pas coché, je l'ai coché.

C'est ça qu'il fallait faire? 

J'ai pas pu réessayer, j'ai pas le portable aujourd'hui.  Je vais essayer demain, si j'en ai la chance.


----------



## ambrine (10 Janvier 2007)

Non, il doit être décocher...ce n'était donc pas cela.


----------



## jeff62 (13 Janvier 2007)

Moi je l'ai décoché, car sinon je ne peut pas partager (même sans criptage)


----------



## BillySAx (14 Janvier 2007)

Donc c'est un cas perdu, ça ne fonctionnera jamais?


----------



## ambrine (18 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

comme j'ai 2 macs à la maison, j'ai fait qqs essais.
Il est possible que le PC tentant de se connecter le fasse en utilisant SSH.
Il faudrait essayer de supprimer cette "option" sur le PC...


----------



## BillySAx (19 Janvier 2007)

Comment fait-on?

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ce n'est pas simple... 

Bonne soirée


----------



## ambrine (19 Janvier 2007)

BillySAx a dit:


> Comment fait-on?



Ben, ben, c'est que j'ai switché en 2000 moi  

Alors le paramétrage d'un PC, c'est devenu du chinois :rateau:  

Si je me souviens bien il y a toujours un bouton "Propriétés" qqpart


----------



## BillySAx (20 Janvier 2007)

ambrine a dit:


> Ben, ben, c'est que j'ai switché en 2000 moi
> 
> Alors le paramétrage d'un PC, c'est devenu du chinois :rateau:
> 
> Si je me souviens bien il y a toujours un bouton "Propriétés" qqpart



  Je vais essayer de voir ce que je peut faire, merci!


----------

